# Hawaii First Timer



## davidnaggie (Jul 8, 2012)

I will be depositing weeks with RCI. I am looking for a *good* resort on the Big Island that has swimmable beach access(maybe in the KONA area, but I am open to anything). I would prefer the property to be located on the beach but a small walk is definitely be considered. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 8, 2012)

No particulars, but just fyi, the big island is much younger than the rest of Hawaii and as such the beaches are not really great swimming beaches- like you'd think of Waikiki or on Maui. Think black gravel for the most part. 

Folks may offer suggestions, but if you become a TUG member, you'd have access to resort reviews. Invaluable when you are exchanging to sort through places you'd like to go. Only $15 and when you write your own reviews of places you go, it extends your membership. It can be free or nearly so.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2012)

What Jim said - for the most part, you will need to drive to the best beaches on the Big Island.

I would choose the timeshare by amenities and location.  This is how Tuggers rank the top 6 Big Island resorts.  If you join TUG, you can also read our extensive reviews for the Big Island:

1) Hilton Grand Vacations Club Kings' Land Resort (7978)

2) Bay Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (3684)

3) Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) (8599)

4) Kona Hawaiian Resort (Wyndham) (5971)

5) Holua Resort at Mauna Loa Village (Shell) (6460)

6) Kona Coast Resort II (4861)

Here is a typical coastline shot:


----------



## artringwald (Jul 8, 2012)

I also recommend joining TUG, but you can get some excellent resort reviews and aerial photos for free at the web site for the Big Island Revealed book. Their books are the best guides you'll find for visiting the islands. In another TUG thread, you'll find comments on their iPhone apps.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 8, 2012)

Denise, this is a great picture! I guess it's by Hilton hotel?
To the OP, if you like swim-able beach, I would suggest Bay Club or any of the Hilton resorts in Waikoloa. They are within a short drive to the Beautiful Hapuna and Mauna Kea Beaches. If you like snorkeling, I have walked from Kona Coast Resort to Kahaluu Beach which is great for snorkeling.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2012)

What else did you want to do while you are there? Unless you wanted to see 
the volcano, you may want to select another island, if a beach resort is your
number one priority. Hapuna beach is fantastic, one of the best in Hawaii but
you will have to travel to get there. Let us know how long you are staying and
other plans.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 8, 2012)

LisaH said:


> Denise, this is a great picture! I guess it's by Hilton hotel?



It is the Sheraton Keauhou, which is just south of Kona.  Great place to watch the giant manta rays at night.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 9, 2012)

That was my second guess.   Looks like the hotel has been spruced up quite nicely. Last time I was there, it was quite run-down.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 9, 2012)

If "swimmable beach" is key criterion, then the Big Island may be the wrong island.  I'm not saying there aren't swimmable beaches on the BI. Certainly there are, and many of them are very nice.  But there are fewer of them, they are crowded, and most (if not all) of them require a drive to reach them.  I think we have visited every swimmable beach on the BI (with the possible exception of some that might exist on the Hamakua Coast). Whereas on Kaua'i we are still finding beaches we haven't yet visited - and we've visited Kaua'i at least three times as often as the BI.


----------



## Luanne (Jul 9, 2012)

LisaH said:


> That was my second guess.   Looks like the hotel has been spruced up quite nicely. Last time I was there, it was quite run-down.



My nephew and his wife went there for their honeymoon (my sister booked for them using Starwood points).  This would have been almost three years ago.  We were there that summer and checked it out for them.  Didn't see any of the rooms, but the hotel and grounds looked pretty good.

I think the hotel had a major overhaul a few years back. Wasn't it closed down completely for awhile?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 9, 2012)

Steve, you're coming with me on my next trip to Kaui! I have a hard time finding beaches I like there and there are fewer lifeguarded beaches than on the Big Island. I truly LOVE the beaches on the coast north of the Waikoloa resort area. I think they are the most uncrowded and relaxing beaches anywhere. It may not rate as high, but I would add Paniolo Green to your list, more inland, but still 10 minutes from the best beaches ever.
Liz


----------



## daventrina (Jul 9, 2012)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> ...  I'm not saying there aren't swimmable beaches on the BI. Certainly there are, and many of them are very nice.  But there are fewer of them, they are crowded, and most (if not all) of them require a drive to reach them. ...


But...  if you don't mind the drive.... the drive can be half the fun of the trip to the beach...

Revealed called this a "very nasty 4x4 road." Not for the novice...



hi06721 165 by dntanderson, on Flickr

but a nice beach at the end...



hi06721 194 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Parts of this one, near the airport, almost looks like a road...



hi08-718a 023 by dntanderson, on Flickr



hi08-718 015a by dntanderson, on Flickr

And winds up at this black sand beach.




hi08-718a 026 by dntanderson, on Flickr

They are all over, but many are difficult to get to.
Not at all like Maui or Oahu where most every beach is a drive up and park.

The biggest down side to trying to find a beach front timeshare on the BI. I think that the Hilton is the only one...


----------



## daventrina (Jul 9, 2012)

*One nice thing....*

There is more history and historical sites on the BI than any other island.



hi06721 096 by dntanderson, on Flickr




hi06721 098 by dntanderson, on Flickr
You just don't find places like this, on the other islands...



hi08-715 068 by dntanderson, on Flickr




q7240167y by dntanderson, on Flickr

Malama Trail to Puako Petroglyph Park...



hi08-715 108 by dntanderson, on Flickr

Pu'uhonua O Honaunau National Historical Park...



P7280390y by dntanderson, on Flickr

And if you're really lucky ... the lava...



hi08-714lava 039 by dntanderson, on Flickr

There are so many unique things to see and do on the BI that it is hard to compare.
While we love Maui... there is a lot that the BI has to offer that Maui doesn't. 
That said ... next trip is to Maui.
Ya know what they say about Maui ... Maui No Ka Oi


----------



## Luanne (Jul 9, 2012)

daventrina; said:
			
		

> The biggest down side to trying to find a beach front timeshare on the BI. I think that the Hilton is the only one...



Beach front, but not usable beach front.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2012)

It just goes to show, each Hawaiian island is different. If it's beach you want, avoid the BI. If it's cities that crank your clock, Lanai is not gonna do it. If wild nature, 'old Hawaii', Honolulu isn't your choice. If you want to see live volcano's, Kauai is probably not the best choice.

Aren't we glad (and hopefully the OP is too) that the OP asked for opinions here before booking. 

I remember my first trip to the BI. When we got off the plane at KOA and drove away, I looked around and said, Huh? If I wanted to see cheat grass and lava flows, I'd have stayed home (Just up the road here in Idaho is Craters of the Moon Nat'l Monument- lots of recent lava). Good thing Hawaii has an ocean to make up for it.

Jim


----------



## davidnaggie (Jul 9, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> No particulars, but just fyi, the big island is much younger than the rest of Hawaii and as such the beaches are not really great swimming beaches- like you'd think of Waikiki or on Maui. Think black gravel for the most part.
> 
> Folks may offer suggestions, but if you become a TUG member, you'd have access to resort reviews. Invaluable when you are exchanging to sort through places you'd like to go. Only $15 and when you write your own reviews of places you go, it extends your membership. It can be free or nearly so.
> 
> Jim



Thanks for your suggestions, I will become a TUG member it sounds like theres good info. there. As far as the beaches maybe BIG ISLAND is not necessarily for us. We love to have beach days but also like culture and sightseeing, as for night we like eating out at good restaurants and being around active night life not necessarily clubs but we do like being out.


----------



## DeniseM (Jul 10, 2012)

davidnaggie said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, I will become a TUG member it sounds like theres good info. there. As far as the beaches maybe BIG ISLAND is not necessarily for us. We love to have beach days but also like culture and sightseeing, as for night we like eating out at good restaurants and being around active night life not necessarily clubs but we do like being out.



I think Oahu or Maui would be better for you.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2012)

davidnaggie said:


> Thanks for your suggestions, I will become a TUG member it sounds like theres good info. there. As far as the beaches maybe BIG ISLAND is not necessarily for us. We love to have beach days but also like culture and sightseeing, as for night we like eating out at good restaurants and being around active night life not necessarily clubs but we do like being out.



Glad we caught you before you picked somewhere that wouldn't fit your choices. From what you say, beaches, some night life, creature comforts, check around W. Maui. It should have what you want. As to 'culture' Maybe Lahaina will have to suffice.

Unfortunately Maui is a more difficult exchange, so start early.

Have fun planning your trip.

Jim


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2012)

After reading your last post, I agree, Maui sounds like it would suit your needs better.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 10, 2012)

daventrina said:


> But...  if you don't mind the drive.... the drive can be half the fun of the trip to the beach...



Many of the Big Island beaches, especially in the southern end of the island are not very swimmable because the beaches do not have protective reefs to break the waves - the land is too newly created for reefs to have built up sufficiently to provide.  That is true of almost every beach on the south shore - particularly almost any black sand beach (A black sand beach is almost always a giveaway that there is no reef - if there were a reef the beech would have white coral sand.)


----------



## daventrina (Jul 10, 2012)

davidnaggie said:


> We love to have beach days but also like culture and sightseeing, as for night we like eating out at good restaurants and being around active night life not necessarily clubs but we do like being out.


You could have a weeks worth of beach days on BI. There is probably more culture and sightseeing that any other. But, It sounds like night activities and nice dining is equally important and for the BI that is likely a deal breaker for you. 

We'd pick Maui. But would have to agree with Denise and wouldn't rule out Oahu. If you could snag the Hilton that would probably work (we haven't been able to do that yet ) Some of the other resorts you'd want to read the reviews to limit your search. We thought we wanted to stay at the  Hawaiian Princess until we read the reviews. We had a blast on Oahu when we were there.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm late to this thread, but four years ago we stayed at Bay Club Waikoloa and I did nearly twice daily swims from "A-Bay".  There was a shuttle service from the resorts to a number of destinations in the resort area including A-Bay, but was only a 10 - 12 minute walk from Bay Club. 

I completely enjoyed my swims there across the bay and back.   For what it's worth.


----------

